# infiniti g37 audio upgrade



## substanceB (Jun 20, 2011)

I currently have a Infiniti G37 with the Bose system. I want to upgrade my audio equipment but keep my factory hu. I have been looking on these forums for integration solutions, but i seem to still be confused. Are the OEM interfaces such as the bit.one and rf360's the way to or is there an easier, but just as effective way, to do this?

Thanks in advance for any help that is offered.


----------



## nitropilot (May 6, 2010)

I'm in the same situation. I have an '09 g37 sedan w/ Bose and want to upgrade the sound. I don't want too much, just better midrange and some bass. As for processing, the source unit is balanced low level with no processing so you can use any processor you want just like a normal aftermarket deck. There's some good information that Bing put into his Art of JDM G37 build thread. You'll find an RTA shot of the deck output. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/70770-art-jdm-sound-g37s-sedan-show-sq-install-170-pics.html
That's one of way's we're lucky with our cars.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

I've done a few of them. Used a 360.2, audio contol lc8 and alpine pxa701, a clean sweep, and the Nadine flatiline

All have worked very well. So you should be good
I would suggest a generous amount of deadening.

Let me know if u have any questions


----------

